# Finally!



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Edward Lee Nelson said:


> Balance is the key!


It is and it takes a great deal of time and dedication to achieve and maintain.
A good blind setup an experienced training friend told me about. On a straight shoreline pick a spot to be the "point" and put your dog on it in route to the blind, the line doesn't have to be straight. Next run a down the shore blind, mix it up.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

ELN,
I know what you mean! A few members of my training group came out on Saturday to train for a few hours ... properly socially distanced! The mutts got real hand-thrown birds, and even a flyer! We all enjoyed the session!

SRW,
I don't have easy access to technical water, so I use that drill (I named it the "Z" drill). I started using it when getting ready for a "big dance" a few years back since back then my water access was even more limited than it is now.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

Unlike the rest of the states, SD actually never shut down or restricted activities. My hunt test club hasn't been training, but the field trial club has been going on as normal. We are very lucky in that our state and local government wanted people to be responsible for their own actions and our hospital systems agreed that more strict measures aren't required here. So I've been training with a group fairly regularly. Yesterday I went out and we had some fun setups. Rio ran his longest mark, which he struggled a bit on, but they made it a firedrill for him and just kept tossing birds. Ran my first blind in front of the group, and while it was super ugly, I got some great tips on how to improve. Luckily they all agree that Rio has plenty of go and he will get there its just his trainer that needs help (lol me). Then I had someone walk me through their decheating steps, I loved the method and will be trying it today hopefully! The knowledge and talent in this club is so fun (dogs and handlers). Also, yesterday there was finally another golden in the group! I always forget how big Rio is, because next to this female he looked massive. He's gotta be right at or above 70lbs now and at 24 inches, he's a big golden. I think fully mature he will be at the top of the standard weight and height wise, something I did not expect when I decided to get a field golden lol!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

I am jealous! Our is not yet active...


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

myluckypenny said:


> . . . its just his trainer that needs help (lol me).


*Ha! Don't feel like the Lone Ranger in that regard!* 

I've been training for a pretty long time and still have lots to learn. When training, it's not infrequent for me to ask myself, "Why did you do that?" or "Why didn't you anticipate that?" ... but then, that's what keeps field training fun and engaging.

FTGoldens


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

well, last week I went to the field trial 4 hours from my house in GA. The rules are open in GA and it was one of the first states to open up. Our training group never stopped BUT it is mostly older folks that sit in their car and watch or we all sit far apart. None of us are going out or doing anything other than training. 
I will be honest though its so boring. None of us have anything to talk about. Thats what made that trial worth it, it was so nice to get out and see new people!


----------

